# CK 3510 versus other brands



## JoeCK3510 (Jun 28, 2019)

Is a CK3510 a good choice for a small homestead?

My 75 year old tractor is fun but usually broke... time to upgrade. Last winter I nearly froze & decided a heated cab was essential. I clear snow on a 1/10th mile driveway and around the house & barn. (Will the cab stay warm?) I need to make firewood all summer (dragging logs and such). All winter I move seasoned wood from my barn to my house. My lawn is 2 acres (flat but not smooth); I presume a 3 point finish mower will handle it. I have 5-10 acres tillable. I hope to use the 2 bottom plow from my Ford 2N?

I've tentatively settled on a CK3510 with cab & loader. Dealer wants $28,800. Is that a good price? I'll roll a snow bucket, brush hog, and finish mower into the purchase too. Block heater option too! I prefer new rather than used for the warranty.

Am I barking up the right tree with a CK 3510? To big? Too small? The nearest Kioti dealer is 150 miles away so it must be reliable. Some of my friends get all twittery about the "unknown" of a Kioti over something like a John Deere but I don't know if that's a valid worry? When I test drove a Kioti I liked it. The cab fit and finish seemed not as nice as Case or Massey Ferguson but the mechanics seemed solid and I definitely preferred the ergonomics. 

Is there any reason to be suspicious of an "off brand" from 150 miles away? Is CK 3510 a good fit for me? (Especially the cab heat; no more frostbite!)

Thanks.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, you picked a great forum name.... it'd be a shame to buy a kubota now, there Joe!! Looks like a great tractor, and I haven't heard anything bad about them. I have a dealer within tractor driving distance from my place, and he does a good trade selling tractors. Are you opting for the HST? My Case is a Hydrostatic drive and I love it compared to my other old tractors.
If the tractor feels good, and is easy for you to operate, I think it would be fine. Just check out the reviews that the dealer has received from previous customers if you can.


----------



## JoeCK3510 (Jun 28, 2019)

pogobill said:


> Well, you picked a great forum name.... it'd be a shame to buy a kubota now, there Joe!!


Ha. Ha. Ha... it was a spur of the moment thing to pick that login name. 

I gave everyone a month to dogpile on them but so far no takers. I also looked around the internet and there aren't a lot of negative comments. The only thing I could find was one guy complaining that the hydraulic to lift the 3 point was one speed (only for lifting). I guess this is an issue if you want to lift with fine control. I'm not sure I care about that. 

Other than that, I didn't find very many complaints about the brand or the model. 

One never has perfect information but I've done due diligence and there are no red flags. Also the Kioti had the ergonomics I liked best even if the fit and finish was a little less slick than some other brands. I'm going to go for it. Wish me luck.


----------



## ck3510hb (Sep 12, 2016)

Joe my dealer is only about 100 miles away. I had one issue happened while I was plowing a field. Called and tech was there next day. Had a recall/ mod on the bucket and they brought it and installed before I got the notice. Oh ya, they delivered free. I purchased Sept 2016. Use it winter and summer. No problems. Check out ads on craigs list, dealer advertising some new tractors I think in southern MN. There are some on YouTube also. One thing, Check the drawbar, mine has a 1 and 1/3 inch hole and it is not reversible not US standard.


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

JoeCK3510 said:


> Some of my friends get all twittery about the "unknown" of a Kioti over something like a John Deere but I don't know if that's a valid worry? When I test drove a Kioti I liked it. The cab fit and finish seemed not as nice as Case or Massey Ferguson but the mechanics seemed solid and I definitely preferred the ergonomics.
> 
> Is there any reason to be suspicious of an "off brand" from 150 miles away? Is CK 3510 a good fit for me? (Especially the cab heat; no more frostbite!)
> 
> Thanks.


All I can say to that is I've owned my 2001 Kioti DK 35 for 18 years now (currently has around 2200 hours) and its been a very good/reliable tractor for me.
My previous tractor was a John Deere 850, my Kioti has been every bit as solid and reliable as my JD was.


----------



## ck3510hb (Sep 12, 2016)

Joe I was pleased with sale and service from Buffalo river. The Salesman and Mechanic have both moved on. I plowed 18/20 acres with a 2 bottom. I am not sure about the lift speed of 3 pt, mine moves at the speed I move the control. Text me if you want, (218-556-7949)


----------

